# mini impressions b.c.



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

og founding bikes est. 04


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok here you go more pics for 04


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thats all i have for 04 we didn't take alot of pics back then.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

nice bikes homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: M.I has been putting it down for a long time! and Dave always there to help th kids


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks tomorrow I'll throw up 05 pics.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok here goes the pics for 2005


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ive always like slammed straight forks.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

halloween candy give away 2005


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

christmas parade 2005


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thats it for 2005 let me know what you think.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2009, 11:51 PM~15430734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i made that bike back in the days for the old school peeps to enjoy.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Oct 19 2009, 04:43 PM~15403991
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 19 2009, 05:01 PM~15404166
> *nice bikes homie
> *


thanx homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 22 2009, 02:04 AM~15430858
> *christmas parade 2005
> 
> 
> ...


cool astro van


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 22 2009, 05:16 AM~15431784
> *cool astro van
> *


Thanx homie. I mess the shit out of that van.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q VO DAVE!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE I KNOW U HAVE SOME GOOD STUFF ON THE WORKS RIGHT NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 22 2009, 06:09 PM~15437868
> *Q VO DAVE!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE I KNOW U HAVE SOME GOOD STUFF ON THE WORKS RIGHT NOW :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Carlos be on the look out for the tail gaters return.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 11:05 AM~15445077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one comming out next year in radical


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok here goes 06 pics


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here goes the members and there bikes


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

bikes that joined later that year


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my old trikes


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

WHAT UP FELLAS !


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up homie


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

whats crackin dave? :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 28 2009, 02:23 AM~15489789
> *whats crackin dave? :wave:
> *


A Johnny haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 08:13 PM~15497376
> *TTT !!!
> *


Thanx for the love Carlos


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 27 2009, 04:36 PM~15482660
> *my old trikes
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

alrite here goes 2007


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

christmas 2007


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thats it for 2007


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

m.i. at cut throught hydro new years show 2008


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

m.i. easter at roeding park


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

spider man build for a kid with cancer body mods done by dave st customs


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

paint done by larry from backyard customs


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

seat done by louis from louis upholstery








itching done by dave st customs


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

air brushing done by mario at custom air brushings


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

parts donated by dave sumner from sumners schwinn and members from mini impressions b.c.
















and a special thanx to d-twist for making a custom web for the tank


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

m.i.b.c. 4th annual aniversary bbq 2008


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

m.i. members


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Nov 6 2009, 07:17 PM~15586367
> *LOOKING GOOD GUYS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanx billy


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dominic (kid with cancer)and his mom


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

reviling the bike to dominic


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

honorary member


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

showtime chrome grand opening


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

street low super show in fresno


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

lg show fresno


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

well thats it for 2008


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here goes 2009


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

COOL PICS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DMA YOUR CLUB IS LOOKING GOOD  NCIE BIKES AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PICS


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 30 2009, 06:30 AM~16131505
> *COOL PICS
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 30 2009, 11:50 AM~16133057
> *DMA YOUR CLUB IS LOOKING GOOD   NCIE BIKES AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie I have two radicals coming out next year so I'm planning to hit a couple of south shows.see you out there.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 30 2009, 12:04 PM~16133183
> *NICE PICS
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

so here we are 2010 already we kicked off the year with a chineese new years parade in fresnos china town distrect.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice mirrors :cheesy: 
Nice handlebar :biggrin: 
Nice rims  
Nice conti-kit :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 21 2010, 01:52 PM~16953233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx she has custom fork and handle bars that match the coti-kit but the handle bars lean to forward for her to ride such a distince.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 21 2010, 12:53 PM~16953236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kooo bikes man. thats all the matters maken ure kids smile :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 21 2010, 02:10 PM~16953331
> *kooo bikes man. thats all the matters maken ure kids smile :thumbsup:
> *


ora thanx homie we had lots of fun out there there was a show after but didnt take anymore pics of my club


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

a couple of homies from central valley cruisers rideing along with us in the parade.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GREAT PIC'S   KEEP ON HOLDIN' IT DOWN.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i know what your thinking i said the same thing WTF


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here goes the homies from topdogs c.c. and b.c.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

thats all the pics but we had fun


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 21 2010, 12:35 PM~16953155
> *so here we are 2010 already we kicked off the year with a chineese new years parade in fresnos china town distrect.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[











why is he mad :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 21 2010, 05:43 PM~16954494
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey what's up Billy


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

BIKES LOOKING GOOD


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 22 2010, 12:05 AM~16958272
> *BIKES LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 21 2010, 05:59 PM~16954593
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahaha he just looks like that when he's rushing to unload and set up the bikes


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 22 2010, 01:24 PM~16963123
> *Ahahaha he just looks like that when he's rushing to unload and set up the bikes
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

hope every one is haven a great monday..


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 22 2010, 03:18 PM~16963633
> *hope every one is haven a great monday..
> *


Mine was great it was my daughters 14th b-day so I took her balloons to her school and to dinner after her softball practice.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 22 2010, 11:24 PM~16970278
> *Mine was great it was my daughters 14th b-day so I took her balloons to her school and to dinner after her softball practice.
> *


damn that was hella koo. you know times like this she wont forget.. good job man! wish her a happy one from all of us here at layitlow as well .


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 02:11 AM~16970802
> *damn that was hella koo. you know times like this she wont forget.. good job man! wish her a happy one from all of us here at layitlow as well .
> *


Alrite thanx homie


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

man ure line up looken sick. koo bikes you building.. hey you guys haven a show this yr ?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 24 2010, 03:26 AM~16983196
> *man ure line up looken sick. koo bikes you building.. hey you guys haven a show this yr  ?
> *


May 8th car and bike show date subject to change I'll post when I get more info from my partners from feed my sheep ministries.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

today we were invited to exzibit our bikes at a classic car show


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

streetlow was there taking pics


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

the homies from topdogs were also invited


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

the homies from central valley cruisers cruised by the show


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

KLEAN


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

others in particeation


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 28 2010, 12:29 AM~17021337
> *
> *


thanx homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 27 2010, 10:39 PM~17021386
> *others in particeation
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+Oct 21 2009, 11:00 PM~15430830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn You fools didn't even clean up my Trailer it was a Bish to take that crap off LOL. Miss those day's.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17021008
> *today we were invited to exzibit our bikes at a classic car show
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NICE ................REAL NICE...... uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 28 2010, 11:18 AM~17023314
> *
> *


thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 28 2010, 05:17 PM~17025600
> *Cruise Control's safe and sane Hallowen. I Remember those day's
> Damn You fools didn't even clean up my Trailer it was a Bish to take that crap off LOL. Miss those day's.
> *


yeah those were the days richie.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2010, 07:36 PM~17026817
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 08:56 PM~17027607
> *NICE ................REAL NICE...... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

hope everything is going great.. talk to you guys soon..


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 29 2010, 01:33 AM~17030526
> *hope everything is going great.. talk to you guys soon..
> *


Are you coming to Fresno for the streetlow show


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

today we did a pre-easter block party for a congress person in fresno


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

there it is happy easter evryone


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

GREAT PICTURES, AWESOME BIKES. MINI IMPRESSIONS LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 4 2010, 06:01 AM~17090780
> *GREAT PICTURES, AWESOME BIKES. MINI IMPRESSIONS LOOKIN GOOD.
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 5 2010, 09:16 PM~17106576
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

easter was fun me and a couple of members chilled at roeding park in fresno.the weather sucked and the park didnt get full like usual.sorry about the poor pic my finger wanted to jump in the picture.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

sat. we had out clubs 6yr anniversary bbq we had a good time


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

ahh my son he makes me so poud of him lol i told him i was going to blast him on l.i.l.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

finally here me dj dave_st cuttin it up on the ones and twos


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: COOL PICS BRO. I'M REALLY LIKIN THOSE TRIKES :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: club looking good dave


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 01:47 AM~17165842
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COOL PICS BRO. I'M REALLY LIKIN THOSE TRIKES :biggrin:
> *


Thanx the little purple ones frame finders are in the shop so I'm useing a dummy frame in fenders.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 12 2010, 07:56 AM~17166698
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: club looking good dave
> *


Thanx your diamond frame looks bad ass to.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17167631
> *
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 03:01 AM~17176438
> *
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 13 2010, 01:57 AM~17176428
> *Thanx your diamond frame looks bad ass to.
> *


tahnks

cant wait to start taking it out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17180175
> *tahnks
> 
> cant wait to start taking it out :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see the whole bike done


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 13 2010, 04:00 PM~17181132
> *
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 15 2010, 08:33 AM~17199993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


M.I. will be there hick for $3.50 a bike I think I mite take 5 bike


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:0 3.50 a bike , only in Fresno


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Apr 16 2010, 09:51 AM~17211503
> *:0    3.50 a bike  , only in Fresno
> *


x2


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cool talking 2 you at both shows in Fresno and hope to see you guys at our show


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 19 2010, 11:46 AM~17236850
> *cool talking 2 you at both shows in Fresno and hope to see you guys at our show
> *


Simon will be there.It was kool chopping it up with you.nobody made a topic for the slm show yet I guess I'll have to make one later.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 19 2010, 11:46 AM~17236850
> *cool talking 2 you at both shows in Fresno and hope to see you guys at our show
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

we went to a show sat. we placed 8 out of 8 bikes


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

2nd full and 2nd street


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

1st street


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

1st street trike and 1st street 16"


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my daughter placed 1st in full


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

1st mild trike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

1st original 12"my boy shrek had to work so i got the trophie for him


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

we also got most members plaque


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

had a great time at streetlow we placed 4 out of 9 bikes


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

for those of you who were at the show this is the hina that droped my daughters bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my daughter placed 1st 20" full








my niece placed 1st 20" mild trike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

2nd place 16" street








2nd place 20" street trike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 22 2010, 03:55 PM~17272903
> *congrats
> *


Ora thanx Jesse


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

hit a show today at a high school it was a kool little kick back show


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

congrats dave club looking real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 26 2010, 07:38 AM~17303614
> *congrats dave club looking real good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Vic


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> hit a show today at a high school it was a kool little kick back show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> > hit a show today at a high school it was a kool little kick back show
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17314732
> *thanx my brother and i have been playing with that bike for a minute its all spray can he took it for fun and got best of show i lmao when they called his number
> *


DAM SEEING THIS ONE MAKES ME MISS MY WHITE BIKE :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

BAD ASS :wow:


> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 25 2010, 09:39 PM~17301902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 02:23 AM~17314993
> *BAD ASS :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

well sat. we had our third annual car and bike show we had to compete with six other shows in the fresno area so here goes the bikes that showed up all the benefits went to the haiti releaf fund.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 12 2010, 12:25 AM~17462603
> *well sat. we had our third annual car and bike show we had to compete with six other shows in the fresno area so here goes the bikes that showed up all the benefits went to the haiti releaf fund.
> 
> 
> ...


dis bikes fuccen clean...:thumbsup: 
does it have two sprokets?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

enuff of my club here goes the particepents
1st place and best overall








1st place spiecail interest








1st place original


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 01:37 AM~17462638
> *dis bikes fuccen clean...:thumbsup:
> does it have two sprokets?
> *


thanx homie its my daughters bike.yeah it has two sprockets


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

1st place 26"








2nd place 26"


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

overall it was a good show all the bikes that intered place in there catagories.
here goes some other bikes that were at the show.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

next stop l.g. fresno show


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 12 2010, 12:50 AM~17462687
> *thanx homie its my daughters bike.yeah it has two sprockets
> *


dats sicc homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 12 2010, 02:11 AM~17462733
> *dats sicc homie
> *


Thanx


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

we put it down at fresno l.g. we placed 9 out of 14 bikes.
3rd place 16" street
















2nd place 20" street
















3rd place 20"mild


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

1st place semi idk judge dont know his catagories or somehthing
















3rd place 20" street trike
















3rd place 20" mild trike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

2nd place 12"og 
















2nd place 20"street trike
he left before i can take his pic but heres his bike








3rd place 20" street
she left befor i could take her pic to


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

here goes the other bikes we took


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

COOL PICTURES AND CONGRATS ON THE WIN. FAIRY SPELL LOOKIN REALLY GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats on all those wins :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good dave


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON ALL THE WINS :h5: :h5:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 18 2010, 05:22 AM~17524814
> *COOL PICTURES AND CONGRATS ON THE WIN. FAIRY SPELL LOOKIN REALLY GOOD :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 18 2010, 06:56 AM~17525069
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: congrats on all those wins :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looking good dave
> *


Thanx Vic


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 18 2010, 07:59 AM~17525409
> *CONGRATS ON ALL THE WINS    :h5:  :h5:
> *


Thanx Billy


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

wuz up dave if you can give me a call i need to ask you couple of ? 

209 430-8984 :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 09:04 PM~17556564
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Carlos haven't. Heardfrom you in a while


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BRO. ANY NEW PICS OF SIMPLY PINK?? I LOVE THAT BIKE


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

real nice bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 21 2010, 06:22 AM~17560136
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. ANY NEW PICS OF SIMPLY PINK?? I LOVE THAT BIKE
> *


Nope it's in pieces waiting a new paint cuz it got baddly scatched at slm San Francisco show last year plus it has new finders lazer cut sproket and and modified chain guard.it's in line rite now I'm finishing up best of both world and the tail gater.last bike to be complteted will be la greenga.next year I start on my project (criminal minded) 84 regal


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@May 21 2010, 08:06 AM~17560574
> *real nice bikes    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@May 21 2010, 01:55 PM~17564253
> *Nope it's in pieces waiting a new paint cuz it got baddly scatched at slm San Francisco show last year plus it has new finders lazer cut sproket and and modified chain guard.it's in line rite now I'm finishing up best of both world and the tail gater.last bike to be complteted will be la greenga.next year I start on my project (criminal minded) 84 regal
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: 
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE OF YOUR WORK BRO


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 21 2010, 04:24 PM~17564496
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE OF YOUR WORK BRO
> *


Well keep your pealed


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 22 2010, 12:06 PM~17570764
> *nice pics
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yesterday we went to a lil fathers day car show it was kool all us fathers got a free tri-tip lunch it was bomb. Well here's some pics.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

There was only one trophie for the bikes and my member Jesse won it with his batman bike


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's some more bikes we took


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE SOME MINI IMPRESSION BIKES FROM DOWNTOWN FRESNO SHOW YESTERDAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Aug 22 2010, 07:17 PM~18378130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx John those pics came out badass


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here are some other bikes we took out to the show sat.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanx for the pics John they came out bad ass


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE SOME OLD PICS FROM LAST YEAR KICK BACK AT ROEDING PARK.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PICS FROM MALAGA CAR SHOW YESTERDAY....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanx for the pics John the kids injoy the good qulity pics they placed 10 out of 10 bikes and shrek placed 3rd under construction on the 51


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas Mini Impressions


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry x-mas lincolnsal


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 25 2010, 12:03 AM~19415985
> *Merry x-mas lincolnsal
> *


 merry christmas dave


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 25 2010, 01:08 AM~19416018
> *merry christmas dave
> *


Ora merry x-mas homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 25 2010, 09:36 PM~19420514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've always liked that pic


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jan 12 2011, 11:19 AM~19574579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the pics John they look tite as usual


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jan 12 2011, 10:23 AM~19574606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are getting forks made for this bike batman bike


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jun 21 2010, 02:25 PM~17847323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any info on the horn tank used on this bike?


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 5 2011, 12:50 PM~20265163
> *any info on the horn tank used on this bike?
> *


This tank don't come with a horn but does come standard with this frame


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 5 2011, 12:41 PM~20265112
> *are getting forks made for this bike batman bike
> *


Already on the bike mikey


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

We had a great time at our 7th anniv. But sad to announce we are closing down our bike club and are moving forward to do cars and bike we will be referring ourselves as THEE IMPRESSIONS car and bike do to the fact that no one want mini on the impalas so here are our pics at our BBQ


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

For those of you who know the club broke up and I took some time off from the Lowrider show scene but now were back here are some pics from a show last sun.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks jesse


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

dave_st214 said:


> og founding bikes est. 04


Wow a little throw back pic from the beginning


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What up Dave?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm building a 12" Lil tiger for my daughter, any leads on some parts. Going more of the OG look. Lmk bro.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> I'm building a 12" Lil tiger for my daughter, any leads on some parts. Going more of the OG look. Lmk bro.


Theres stuff on ebay og sissybar fork handlebars tires


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Og original or Og early 80s style


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's early years Dave. I've looked on eBay. Honestly bro, it's been so long since a built a bike. Not sure what parts are worth or cost these days.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> I'm building a 12" Lil tiger for my daughter, any leads on some parts. Going more of the OG look. Lmk bro.


What parts do u need


----------

